# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Học lập trình website có đầu ra không các bác?

## moonbe

Các bác có lời khuyên gì cho em không ạ, em muốn theo ngành CNTT nhưng cũng chưa xác định rõ sẽ đi theo lĩnh vực nào, anh trai em khuyên học lập trình web nhiều cơ hội việc làm, em nên học ngành nào thì đầu ra tốt và nhiều việc. Các bác cho em một vài địa chỉ học thì càng tốt ạ, Em xin cám ơn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

